# Flying with your Makeup Train Case



## jflo1882 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi all, I posted this a couple of weeks ago and got deleted. But anyway, I got booked to do a wedding in Vegas this month and I have never flown with my kit. It's not a huge wedding bride and two bridesmaids so I was taking your standard aluminum 14" x 8.5"x 10". I'm not sure what the regulations are for flying with your makeup. Can I take it as a carry on? Put it in my carry on suitcase? Pack in my suitcase and check it? I have NO CLUE!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Please Help!!


----------



## afulton (Jun 2, 2011)

Good question...I would like to know too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 2, 2011)

I stopped flying with my traincase once the regulations went into effect. If you have any liquids they have to be 3 oz or less and in a 1 quart clear zippered storage bag. I would also remove any tweezers or impliments of the sort. I would have to strangle someone if they took my Tweezerman's. Other than that you should be able to carry powders. Creams are up for debate too. Call your carrier and ask them specifially. Everything else I would put in my checked bags just to CYA.


----------



## jflo1882 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you! I may just have to check my bag. I'm just worried about my train case getting damaged or lost!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 4, 2011)

Creams and powders are fine. I had some paletted cream foundation and a bunch of shadow and blush palettes and had no issues. All my liquids/gels I checked, including lipgloss. Brushes were also fine each time, but I took out things like tweezers, brow/lash combs - basically anything pointy. But fluffy brushes, I kept.

  	ETA: I checked my lash curlers and sharpeners too.


----------

